# Trompetenbaum verschneiden



## Silko-Werner (13. Feb. 2011)

Hallo Teichfreunde,
ich habe einen 2jährigen __ Trompetenbaum. Wie Ihr auf dem Bild seht, sieht er leider wie eine Mistgabel aus. Da ich eine schöne Krone haben möchte, habe ich mir gedacht diesen zu verschneiden.Wer kann mir Tipps geben und mir sagen wie, was und wo ich etwas abschneiden muß. Seht Euch das Bild an und sagt mir wo genau ich ansetzen muß.

Danke Leute


----------



## Echinopsis (13. Feb. 2011)

*AW:  Trompetenbaum verschneiden*

Moin,

ich würde die obersten 30cm wegschneiden...das reicht!
Dann erstmal verzweigen lassen!


----------



## Dodi (13. Feb. 2011)

*AW:  Trompetenbaum verschneiden*

Hallo Werner,

guckst Du hier - ich gehe mal davon aus, das Du mit Trompetenbaum eine Brugmansie (auch __ Engelstrompete, Datura genannt) meinst:


----------



## Silko-Werner (13. Feb. 2011)

*AW:  Trompetenbaum verschneiden*

Hallo Dodi,
nein, nein, nein - einTrompetenbaum.Ich meine den Baum, nicht die Kübelpflanze/Busch. Trotzdem danke!


----------



## toschbaer (13. Feb. 2011)

*AW:  Trompetenbaum verschneiden*

Hallo Werner,
soll es ein Bonsai werden?
Wenn ja, dann würde ich Kurse besuchen und mir einige Bücher kaufen; denn ich möchte Dir nicht meinen Geschmack aufdrücken.
 Zumal es so viele Maßnahmen zur Gestaltung von Bäumen gibt: und dies ist eben Geschackssache

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## laolamia (14. Feb. 2011)

*AW:  Trompetenbaum verschneiden*

moin!

die gabelung kommt zu frueh denke ich, ich wuede den linken ast entfernten und den anderen als leitast lassen.

gruss lao


----------



## Limnos (15. Feb. 2011)

*AW:  Trompetenbaum verschneiden*

Hi

Es ist also ein Catalpa bignonioides! Wenn Du ihn auf Dauer als Topfpflanze halten willst, würde ich an beiden Ästen nur zwei Knospenpaare stehen lassen. Und das gleiche im nächsten Jahran den neuen Trieben, mit etwas Glück könntest Du zu einer eingermaßen kugeligen Krone kommen. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------

